# Sony Launches New Move Portal, Hilarity Ensues



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sony Launches New Move Portal, Hilarity Ensues*
09/07/2010 Written by Corey Schwanz










To continue the hype surrounding the PlayStation Move launch less than two weeks away, Sony has just launched a new Move website to teach you whatever you need to know. And it wouldn’t be PlayStation if it didn’t have everyone’s favorite VP, Kevin Butler.

The new Move website is the Pièce de résistance of PlayStation’s marketing of their new motion controller. With each subheading talking about a different feature of the Move, the reader will learn a lot. But along with each subheading comes an audio quip from the V.P. of Auditory Opinions. From comparison charts to in-depth videos describing the Move to a heartfelt exposition from a caring fireman, this site has it all. Personally, my favorite is the buttons.


Move Made Absurdly Easy
Move Candy
Move In-Depth
Move Vs. Stuff
Is Move Right For My Family?
Yay Buttons
Sensitive Fireman
 Just trust me. Go. You won’t regret it. 

Source: PSLS


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

Yay Buttons and Move vs Stuff are awesome.


----------

